# My new 2011 Litespeed Archon C1 Sram Force bike!!



## adjtogo

Just ordered a 2011 Litespeed Archon C1 with SRAM Force for $1900 from Competetive Cyclist. Original price was $4299.99. Can't beat the price for a complete bike!!

Here's a link, but hurry!! They only have 8 medium frames left as of 11/29/11 at 8:05 am CST. If you're thinking of buying one, now is the time to get a great deal on this bike!!

Litespeed Archon C1 - SRAM Force Build from Realcyclist.com

Shipping is free in the continental USA. They put the bike mostly together for you. Can't beat it!!


----------



## Vee

That is a solid deal. Grats on the new bike.


----------



## adjtogo

For $1900 for a complete bike with SRAM force, it's a heck of a deal!! When Real Cyclist sent me their cyber Monday email, I looked at the bikes on sale. I immediately noticed this bike for $1900 with a regular price of $4299. I used the instant chat and asked a lot of questions before I decided to buy. When I looked yesterday, there were a lot of sizes available. I know they had listed 20+ size mediums yesterday. I decided not to make an impulse buy, so I slept on it. When I got up this morning, I noticed only 8 mediums were left and no other sizes. I immediately got back on live chat, asked more questions, and decided to buy.

I figured for a 2011 complete bike with full SRAM Force, it was a heck of a deal. I know SRAM is more than Shimano, but less than Campy. I've heard SRAM has an excellent warranty and excellent customer service. So, I decided to go ahead and treat myself on my birthday.


----------



## adjtogo

Ended up canceling the order. It was going to take another 1-2 weeks for assembly, and 7-10 days for shipping. Decided I couldn't wait and ended up putting together a new bike locally.


----------



## MrClean

I think I may need to thank you. I missed out on the original posting on RealCyclist. I looked again yesterday and there was 1 M/L in stock. I called ASAP and it's on its way to me


----------



## pnmgroup

wow for $1900


----------



## adjtogo

Yup. $1900. Unfurtunately, they were behind 2-3 in building the bike before shipping it, plus shipping 7-10 days. I opted for a refund. I couldn't wait that long and take a chance on the bike not being the right size or me not liking SRAM. I keep hearing echoes of other riders in different forums and locally to stick with Shimano, mainly Ultegra, and stay away from SRAM as they're not quite as good mechanically as Shimano.

Then I heard the Archon carbon bikes had a bracked problem with SRAM, so I decided to cancel. I'm keeping my eye open for new 2011 clearance bikes though.


----------



## MrClean

The RealCyclist telephone operator ordered me the wrong bike. I can't afford the DuraAce version


----------



## sr20det510

Wanted a the bike, but I missed out : (

What other 2011 closeout deals have you spoted?


----------



## adjtogo

Look on Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes & Cycling Apparel | Wiggle, Evans Cycles | Mountain Bike | Trek & Specialized Bikes | UK Bike Shop, and www'realcyclist.com. They are all having end of year closeouts. For me, I opted to just wait it out. I'm going to stick with what I have. 2012 is going to be a tough year financially for me, so I need to think about that.


----------



## sr20det510

cool
I just talked to the operator at realcyclist and he said two bikes were avaialble yesterday and he personally sold the last one an or so ago


----------



## PoorCyclist

From order to delivery was 12 days.
I doubt the SRAM group is a problem, for 2011 Litespeed spec'd the SRAM Force and Dura Ace kit to be produced in volume in Taiwan. If there is a problem with SRAM they wouldn't be selling it that way.
The bike arrives from Realcyclist with a checklist signed by the builder and QA person. 

The SRAM brake lever finish matches the frame and the stem, it's a pretty nice build kit.


----------



## sr20det510

I came up on the bike : )
Went online early Friday morning (12/23) and checked to see if anyone had cancelled their order and low and behold one was available!!!
Ordered and can't wait!!


----------



## MrClean

sr20det510 said:


> I came up on the bike : )
> Went online early Friday morning (12/23) and checked to see if anyone had cancelled their order and low and behold one was available!!!
> Ordered and can't wait!!



Just wondering if you ever got your bike, or if they screwed up your order as well


----------



## sr20det510

MrClean said:


> Just wondering if you ever got your bike, or if they screwed up your order as well


I called realcyclist on Tuesday and was told my bike was scheduled to be built at the end of this week or Monday-Tuesday of next week. It will then be shipped and arrive about five days later.

I hope they did not mess up my order! I have been keeping my eye out for closeout deals and missed out on a Felt and Cervelo deal because I had already paid for the Litespeed. I also purchased new road shoes because my mountain shoes wouldn't work. I also purchased a new saddle pack and supplies for the Litespeed.
Now all I need are pedals and the BIKE (LoL) and I'll be set!


----------

